# Pressemeldung: Schiffe sollen weiter mit Schweröl fahren dürfen



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Schiffe sollen weiter mit Schweröl fahren dürfen​*
Zu strengeren Grenzwerten für Schiffstreibstoffe sagt Dr. Valerie Wilms, Berichterstatterin für Maritime Politik:

Schiffe sollen auch künftig mit schwefelhaltigem Schweröl fahren dürfen. Am späten Abend (Donnerstag) will die Koalition mit Unterstützung der Linken „flexiblere Grenzwerte“ für Schiffstreibstoffe beschließen. Selbst Katastrophen wie vor der italienischen Küste bringen diese ganz neue Koalition nicht zur Vernunft. 

In besonderen Schutzgebieten wie Nord- und Ostsee sollen laut EU-Vorlage strengere Grenzwerte gelten. Der Schwefelgehalt würde danach ab 2015 von einem Prozent auf 0,1 Prozent sinken. Das ist immer noch das Hundertfache von normalem Diesel – aber selbst das geht Koalition und Linken zu weit.

Besonders Kreuzfahrtschiffe fahren gern in Küstennähe und verheizen dabei Raffinerieabfälle, die sonst als Sondermüll entsorgt werden müssten. Schwefeloxid und Ruß aus den Abgasen sind für Fahrgäste und Küstenbewohner besonders gesundheitsschädlich – die EU schätzt die Kosten hierfür auf mindestens 15 Milliarden Euro. Deswegen wurde in der Internationalen Seeschifffahrtsorganisation eine schrittweise Reduktion des Schwefelanteils beschlossen und sollte jetzt in EU-Recht umgesetzt werden. 

Matthias Schröder

Büroleiter und Wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter

Büro Dr. Valerie Wilms MdB


----------

